# Tv Antenna



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Has anyone done a mod where you can hook up a television outside to the antenna on the TT without having to run a wire out the door?

I have searched the site for this, but couldnt' find anything. Maybe there is something simple that I don't know about









TIA for any advice.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

yeah....get a satellite dish!!!

Seriously though, you could add another cable to the splitter coming in and run it down and out the bottom of the floor and put a hookup outside.

I did it on my last TT, a non-outback model.

Steve


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> yeah....get a satellite dish!!!
> 
> [snapback]111352[/snapback]​


We currently have cable at home. We had a dish for a year and lost service at home quite frequently which is why we switched back to cable. I am assuming for it to be affordable to have a satellite dish camping - we would need to have the service at home also. Does it cost extra per month for the service while camping? I may have to look into switching back.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah....get a satellite dish!!!
> ...


It only costs the price of the extra receiver, which with Directv, is $4.99.

I just have a spare dish and tripod, and take one of my three receivers from home. I figured, I can't watch it at home anyway while I am camping!

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mjatalley,

It would be easy to add a splitter and run another cable to the outside. I would suggest mounting an outlet in the back panel of the outside wet bar (also known as the outdoor kitchen). That way it will be out of the weather when not in use.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Why would you need to run a wire out the door. The connection that you run into the trailer is already outside. Put a splitter outside, then one line to trailer and run the second line under the trailer to where you want it.

John


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Why would you need to run a wire out the door. The connection that you run into the trailer is already outside. Put a splitter outside, then one line to trailer and run the second line under the trailer to where you want it.
> 
> John
> [snapback]111391[/snapback]​


I assume you are talking about a cable connection - which we rarely have where we camp. I am talking about just using the antenna for local stations.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Could you get another cable hook up like you would use for cable and mount it on the other side of the trailer with the cable running to the current connection and just connect when needed. (follow that?)

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You certainly could, John.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Could you get another cable hook up like you would use for cable and mount it on the other side of the trailer with the cable running to the current connection and just connect when needed. (follow that?)
> 
> John
> [snapback]111399[/snapback]​


Okay - I thought that the connection on the outside was just for running cable into the camper - is what you are saying is that the TT antenna will run out of that connection also -







- I figured there was something simple that I was just missing









Thanks!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Could you get another cable hook up like you would use for cable and mount it on the other side of the trailer with the cable running to the current connection and just connect when needed. (follow that?)
> ...


You may want to try it...

Not sure if it will run through the booster connections and then back out to the outside hook up or not.

It could be a very simple answer!!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The one there won t but if you added your own to do that.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't mean to hijack the thread (it is a related question), but does anybody know why there are so many coax cables going to the plug with the "booster" switch on it? I was digging around in the cabinet behind my combo 12V+cableTV outlet, and noticed that it has either 3 or 4 (I can't remember) coax cables going into it, as well as the 12V line.

I would personally like to wire in the coax cable from an LCD TV I just installed (in place of the white radio), but I'm not sure how that whole booster thing works.

I don't want to just go straight from the antenna to the TV, since it seems like the booster switch actually improves the signal.

Chet.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

chetlenox said:


> I would personally like to wire in the coax cable from an LCD TV I just installed (in place of the white radio), but I'm not sure how that whole booster thing works.
> 
> I don't want to just go straight from the antenna to the TV, since it seems like the booster switch actually improves the signal.
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't you just use the existing coax connector at the 12v plug







Are you trying to hide wires in the walls with a new wall plate? If so you would split the coax at the coax plug next to the 12v plug.

Let me dig up a picture.

Bill.

Hopefully this makes sense










The main feed from outside used to connect where the new jumper wire is now in the middle of the 3 coax. You would want to splice either the main feed wire from the outside or the bunk house wire because it will get the amp signal from the antenna. Now in my picture I moved the bunk house out of the antenna signal so it only works with satellite not the antenna.


----------



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

I haven't tried it on the Outback yet, but on our old Trail Cruiser the outside cable hook-up was amplified by the inside TV booster. When we wanted to watch the Indy 500 outside, using the antenna we simply hooked up the TV to the outside cable connection. It worked great.

I assume the Outback will work the same, as both trailers use the same Wineguard antenna/booster setup. Will probably check it out this coming Memorial Day weekend.

Matt


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...that's a neat mod, but you won't catch me watching TV while camping. I'm there to get away from all this stuff. Give me a campfire...I can watch that all night long!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

chetlenox said:


> does anybody know why there are so many coax cables going to the plug with the "booster" switch on it?


Chet,

I have not had mine apart, but I can think of four. The antenna feed in, the 'shore' cable feed in, the living room TV out, and the aux. TV out (Bedroom or bunkhouse).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm like Oregon Camper!! I don't even have a TV in my camper, at present. I took it the first couple of trips, but no cable where we were, and poor reception, and I really don't need to go camping to watch TV. I can do that at home. I take a good book and my Bible with me and read, some. 
As far as the outside/inside TV? Couldn't you get a splitter and use it to hook up both the outside and to the TT? Seems like that would work!
Darlene action


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Great pic Bill, thanks for the explanation! And yeah, I'm just looking for a little neater install for the TV (running a coax down to the plug, two feet away, works just fine).

You (and Doug) have it pretty nailed down, I think there must have been 4 lines total. So now that I've got that figured out, I just have to figure out how to get the line from the TV under the upper-cabinet, down the wall, and into the lower-cabinet where the outlet is. I honestly don't know if the sandwich between the outter wall and inner wall has that much insulation in it, but maybe I'll poke around and see how it looks...

Thanks for your help guys...

Chet.


----------

